# Animal Crossing to Parks and Recreation



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Over the summer, I've been watching loads of Parks and Rec, and noticed the similarities to them. Especially New Leaf. Although you play the mayor, it's very similar to the Parks Department in Pawnee. I've also noticed similarities in several of the characters:

Isabelle = Leslie Knope










Dr. Shrunk = Tom Haverford









Resetti = Ron Swanson









Labelle = April Ludgate









Tom Nook = Chris Traeger









That's what I have so far. If you have more, please inform me


----------

